# 2010 New Jersey Day 1 - 264, 6 Days - 592 Bears Taken on 6-Day Hunt, Despite Protests



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 9, 2010)

In case you did not hear about it . . . 



http://www.dailyrecord.com/article/...4-bears-on-first-day-of-controversial-NJ-hunt


NJ's bear hunt: Hunters kill 264 bears on first day of controversial NJ hunt

DECEMBER 6, 2010


----------



## johnweaver (Dec 9, 2010)

You kill animals.  You harvest corn.


----------



## TJay (Dec 9, 2010)

Good article.  Glad to see common sense prevail over the "bunny huggers".


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 9, 2010)

*NJ 6-Day Total Update: Day 1 - 264, Day 2 - 341, Day 3 - 426, Day 4 - 441 Bears Total*

Here's another update on the 6-day bear hunt, so see web links below for all the details:  



http://www.njherald.com/story/news/07BEARHUNTDAY2

12/7/2010

As in the two previous bear hunts, there was a steep drop-off in the number of bears killed from day one to day two.

Hunters had checked in 77 bears Tuesday as of 5 p.m., bringing the total number of kills for the first couple of days of New Jersey's first bear hunt since 2005 to 341 animals.

The largest bear to be killed through Tuesday weighed in at 661 pounds.


AND


http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2010/12/record_number_of_bruins_killed.html

Record number killed during first 3 days of N.J. 6-day bear hunt

Published: Wednesday, December 08, 2010, 9:00 PM     

Updated: Thursday, December 09, 2010, 5:42 AM 


At least 426 bears were killed as of 5 p.m. today and the Department of Environmental Protection is expecting the number to climb — possibly to as high as 700, or even 1,000 — from the 7,800 permits issued for the first bear hunt since 2005.

The total number of bears targeted in this year’s hunt is based upon a percentage of select bears tagged by state environmental officials. When 25 percent of those 300 tagged bears are killed, the target has been reached, according to state officials.

Patrick Carr, supervising wildlife biologist for the state Division of Fish and Wildlife, said that at least 13 percent of the tagged bears were brought into check stations — putting the hunt about halfway toward its total. The original target range is 500 to 700 harvested bears, he said. 

But Carr also said the number could go as high as 1,000. About 3,400 bears are estimated to reside in the state.

"Even if we shoot 1,000 bears, we’re still at our 2005 population level," the biologist said.  

The previous record of New Jersey’s three bear hunts was recorded in 2003, with 328 animals killed. In 2005, a total of 298 were killed.


AND


http://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/local-beat/NJ-Be-111593144.html

NJ Hunt Bags Record 441 Bears, Likely to Go All Six Days
New total sets three-day hunt record, still short of goal

Thu, Dec 9, 2010


While hunters have now bagged 441 bears -- a record, Ragonese said the goal is "an expected range of 500 to 700."

A record haul on Monday dropped by half on Tuesday, and the 55 bears bagged on Wednesday was more than half the previous day's count.


----------



## Resica (Dec 9, 2010)

Here are 2 pics  that I believe are of the woman from the first article in this thread. I think the bear was in the neighborhood of 700lbs.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 9, 2010)

Whoa, that's a monster!  Tons of bears bagged that 1st day, maybe they're wiser now with the harvest numbers dropping dramatically afterwards as expected.  Thx for posting the details & photos.  I wonder if any of the bears taken were tame like that giant in Pennsylvania???  Of course, they are legal too.  LOL


----------



## Resica (Dec 9, 2010)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Whoa, that's a monster!  Tons of bears bagged that 1st day, maybe they're wiser now with the harvest numbers dropping dramatically afterwards as expected.  Thx for posting the details & photos.  I wonder if any of the bears taken were tame like that giant in Pennsylvania???  Of course, they are legal too.  LOL



I would say yes. Anytime you have bears near high human population densities you are bound to have plenty of habituated bears.  That big one from Pa. had a lip id that the N.J. folks did, so that bear was crossing the Delaware river on occasion, must have had family over there.


----------



## philtuts (Dec 10, 2010)

You couldn't pay me to live in NJ.


----------



## JerBla (Dec 10, 2010)

Thats great, Im glad NJ got their head out of thier butt. I use to live in Vernon NJ, where this all took place. It a nice area and it is loaded with black bear. I remember as a kid we use to see lots (6-7) of bear everyday in our backyard. It was always something fun to watch.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 10, 2010)

*5th Day NJ Bear Hunt Results, Current Total = 497*

Here's a brief update the day before the 6-day hunt ends so see web link below for the rest of the details:



http://www.northjersey.com/news/121010_NJ_bear_hunt_on_eve_of_its_final_day.html

N.J. bear hunt on eve of its final day

Friday, December 10, 2010


A deep freeze descended on Friday, which may have kept both the bears and the hunters indoors. By sundown, only 20 black bears had been taken to check stations, the lightest day of the hunt so far.

All told, 497 bears have been taken in the hunt, out of a population estimated at over 3,400 by the state. 

The DEP expects that turnout will be better Saturday, given that it is the final day of six-day firearm season for bear and deer.

Although the controversial bear season is ending, both sides in the battle are already gearing up for next year. Mindful that the state’s Comprehensive Black Bear Management Plan calls for a bear hunt in 2011, animal lovers are planning a protest Saturday at the bear check station at the Whittingham Wildlife Management Area, just outside of Newton, beginning at noon.

As it has done all week, the state is limiting the number of demonstrators. During the week, the state has allowed 25 to 30 demonstrators at the site. On Saturday, it will allow up to 160.


----------



## dertiedawg (Dec 11, 2010)

Resica said:


> I would say yes. Anytime you have bears near high human population densities you are bound to have plenty of habituated bears.  That big one from Pa. had a lip id that the N.J. folks did, so that bear was crossing the Delaware river on occasion, must have had family over there.


I'm sure he wouldn't admit it if it weren't for that ID on his lip... I know I wouldn't.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 13, 2010)

*589 Bears Total*

Final results of NJ 6-Day Bear Hunt . . .  



http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2010/12/12/nj-officials-589-bears-killed-in-6-day-hunt/


NJ Officials: 589 Bears Killed In 6-Day Hunt

December 12, 2010


----------



## treemanjohn (Dec 14, 2010)

Big woman and a big bear. At least it was a fair fight


----------



## Resica (Dec 14, 2010)

dertiedawg said:


> I'm sure he wouldn't admit it if it weren't for that ID on his lip... I know I wouldn't.


----------



## Cur'n Plott Man (Dec 17, 2010)

That's great ! Glad too see the hunter's win one back !!!


----------



## dsp270 (Dec 17, 2010)

*Are they allowed to use high powered rifles?*

Back when I was growing up in NJ you could only use OO buckshot on deer.   Not even slugs.  One of the guns in the pic looks like a rifle.  Would be curious to know.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 18, 2010)

Hope they took care of most of the problems they've been having with the bears up there the last 5 years since the last bear hunt.  I wonder if they will continue the NJ bear hunt next year???  Hope so.


----------



## jmoser (Dec 20, 2010)

dsp270 said:


> Back when I was growing up in NJ you could only use OO buckshot on deer.   Not even slugs.  One of the guns in the pic looks like a rifle.  Would be curious to know.



NJ is shotguns or MZ only, slugs OK.  No handguns either.
Lived 29 years in that dark hole.  

My wife's nephew is NJ DNR ranger and sent me pix of a 720 lb er taken this year - have pix of him with 600+ lb er tranq'd in the State Park from springtime - would be way over 700 by fall.  Whole Northern part of the state is overrun with bears.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 28, 2011)

*Good News Related to Last Year's 6-Day NJ Bear Hunt!!!*

Here's more good evidence of successful wildlife management confirmation that hunting works & is a very good wildlife management tool.  

See web link below for more details besides the one quote:  



http://www.dailyrecord.com/article/20110520/NJNEWS/305200034/Far-fewer-complaints-about-bears 

Far fewer complaints about bears

State credits six-day hunt in December, schedules another

May. 21, 2011 

"The department received 90 reports of nuisance bears between March 21 and April 20, compared with 305 through the same period in 2010, DEP spokesman Lawrence Ragonese said."


----------



## Rich Kaminski (May 29, 2011)

There are bear in the southern part of NJ too.
I visited my sister 2 summers ago and when I went out of the back porch to have a smoke I found a black bear had dragged a garbage can into the back yard and was eating from the inside of the can as I smokled a cigarette on the back deck. He didn't seem to mind that I was watching him either.
In her neighbors front lawn I would see a doe and her two fawns every morning eating apples from the neighbors apple trees. So much for the stereotype of the concrete jungle that those who have never visited the state sling around as if they are geographic experts.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 30, 2011)

Good to hear the voice of experience, RK.


----------



## Marlin_444 (May 31, 2011)

COOL...

*v*


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 6, 2011)

http://www.state.nj.us/dep/fgw/news/2011/bearseason10_results.htm 










May 25, 2011

New Jersey 2010 Black Bear Hunting Season Results 


The New Jersey Department of Environmental Protection's Division of Fish and Wildlife has released the *final results of the 2010 Black Bear Hunting Season, held December 6-11, 2010.* The season was held concurrently with the 6-Day Firearm Deer Season and was open in the area north of Rt. I-78 and west of Rt. I-287. The hunting season resulted in a *total legal harvest of 592 black bears*.

The season is one component of the state's Comprehensive Black Bear Management Policy, along with education, a bear feeding ban, aversive conditioning and other strategies. Hunters are required to check in harvested bears which provides a sample for population estimation purposes.

*During 2010, division biologists and technicians tagged 333 bears in preparation for the season, of which 299 were available for harvest prior to the season opening. Fifty-four (54) of these bears were harvested. Using this data, the population was estimated to be approximately 3,278 in the area open to hunting, a figure very close (less than 4.8% difference) to the previously determined estimate (3,438)* based on the East Stroudsburg University DNA study. These two estimates are very similar; the difference can be attributed to the different methods used to calculate the population estimates.

Harvested bears included those known to have been causing damage and nuisance. Of the 118 tagged bears harvested, twenty-four (24), or 20%, were known nuisance bears or bears tagged at nuisance sites, including two which had previously denned under residents' decks. The tag returns of harvested bears suggest that 20% of the harvest was nuisance bears.

Bears were harvested in 5 of the 7 counties open to black bear hunting. Sussex County led the harvest with a total of 338 bears, followed by 112 bears in Warren County, 59 bears in Passaic County, 82 bears in Morris County, and 1 bear in Bergen County. These results were expected by Division biologists, based on land area and bear density.

Hunters recorded bear harvests in 46 of the 105 municipalities open to black bear hunting, with West Milford Township, Passaic County, tallying the highest with 54 bears taken, followed by Vernon Township (50) and Walpack Township (50), both in Sussex County. Of the bears harvested, 243 (41%) were taken on private property, 232 (39%) on state property, 93 (16%) on federal property and 24 (4%) on county or municipal land.

Males made up 40% of the harvest (239) and females comprised 60% of the harvest (353), which is the same male/female ratio of the population observed through the research and control activities of division biologists.

*The average field dressed weight of females over 1 year old was 179 pounds, with a range of 86 to 410 pounds. The average field dressed weight of male bears over 1 year old was 257 pounds with a range of 114 to 651 pounds. The largest adult male had an estimated live weight of over 750 pounds (651 pounds dressed)* and was taken in Montville Township, Morris County.

No hunting accidents were reported during the season. The *2011 black bear hunting season is again scheduled concurrently with the Six-day Firearm Deer Season, December 5-10*.


----------

